# Lfts 11-9



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Back at in Calhoun co. Moved away from my better bedding areas to give it a rest. Not sure if I’ll hunt this afternoon and definitely will not tomorrow, got a couple meetings.


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

Back out at the house. Warm and humid here.
Ended up seeing 3 does and 2 bucks yesterday just not big enough. 
Good luck all .


----------



## Baybum (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm in. Oakland public. Either a hunter dropped a buck bomb this weekend or I got downwind of a stanky rutted up one on the walk in....either way im excited.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Up and in since 6am. National Forest land near Glennie. Same stand I saw 2 from yesterday morning. Hate these south winds for morning hunts but I only have 5 days to get it done before my season is over. Good luck and let’s see what happens today!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in, sitting on public ground, rain, 60 degrees. Almost sat this 1 out. But can't shoot em in the bed.i didn't see any thing yesterday .heat just makes me loose my get up and go. Good luck and put a rage in the cage.


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out to the hot stand for the 1st morning sit in awhile. Not as crunchy a walk with a little morning dew.

Looks a little overcast, but it is calm and 45 degrees here in St. Clair County 

Good Luck!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

1st morning in Iowa. Have the pleasure of sharing camp with fellow MS’r WMU05. Really good guy and good hunter. I liked him a lot until he told me his parents are my age. Rotten kid. Warm weather here for today so going to take a mid-day break. Cold front tomorrow! Had a great first hunt last night. Between my son and I we saw 11 bucks including some nice ones by my standards. Not for here though. Good luck guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)

Woke up this morning weather app says south wind. Get in stand boy feels like south east yup update my app south east thanks weather app you are a huge help


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Back at it in PI county.
Sprinkling rain. Nothing discouraging on the radar though.
Good luck all!


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Up 20' for my last day of the long weekend. Home for two days to do chores, laundry and back out for a longer weekend Wednesday night. Nothing here so far, oddly quiet. And as I say that a few does are headed to bed.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Thankfully this stand is fine with a north east wind. Prefer the south as projected though. 2 fawns, small bucks dogging a doe through the CRP. Hopefully it starts to pick up before I have to pack up st 9:15 for work. Hopefully a buck cruises by and gives me reason to take the day off!


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

jonnyb said:


> Woke up this morning weather app says south wind. Get in stand boy feels like south east yup update my app south east thanks weather app you are a huge help


I noticed that also


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Had a few come past in the dark, haven't seen anything since. They're probably laying in here somewhere


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

First deer of the morning is a little 6 pt.
Flight


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Sparkies 80 and 100 yds out. Had another small 6 or 8 in close before shooting hours.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Here comes the heat


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

This morning’s view.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Same set up as last night here in Ohio. Deer are on their feet this morning. All hunters have seen bucks already this morning. The one I saw was just a small, no brows, six point. My cousin had a shooter he couldn’t get a shot at. Good luck today.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Had a lone doe browsing under me for 20 min or so which got in a stare down with a grouse for a bit. I could hear some rustling to the south and the doe kept looking back but nothing else has come out yet


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Sometimes I wish I had a cell camera. Get to stand,I smell the strongest holy stinking rutting buck I have ever smelled. I’m going, phew wee, he must just been here. Start climbing and just get sat down. That sucker was 40 yds away! Blew and gone. Hopefully I got pic lol


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Wife has flung an arrow . Small buck but we need some venison will report later stay on stand for another half hour

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

3 antlerless out in the field and a 4th came out from a different direction with its ears laid back and hair sticking up and made a beeline for the other group like it was looking for a fight.


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just had a small 4 come in after a few blind bleats and check out the decoy. Hung around maybe 5 minutes, wasnt too sure about her.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

I know a lot of guys have heaters in their box blinds, but anyone got A/C? That is where I would be going! Lol

72 today! wtf November.


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Small 6pt crused thru 3rd pass on him this weekend 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Up and in since 6am. National Forest land near Glennie. Same stand I saw 2 from yesterday morning. Hate these south winds for morning hunts but I only have 5 days to get it done before my season is over. Good luck and let’s see what happens today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


We will be up there Friday!! So excited, save some for me! Lol


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Up near Mio in the Huron national forest. It is November 9 right? 58° & a and a half a moon so bright you don't need a flashlight! WTF, Not a good start to the vacation. Hopefully Wednesday's 20° temperature drop will get them going.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Good luck everyone be safe took the morning off got things to do. Will be out this evening to see what happens back to work tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Any body got a turkey tote I can barrow, all Tom’s and Jakes and there’s some good ones in the bunch !
Flight


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a small bobcat come in at sunrise. Cool to see but he has all the squirrels going crazy around me.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Busted up 5 point just went by chasing a doe n fawn. Must have been chasing a while. Both had there mouths wide open and panting. That’s 5 total so far this morning.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It’s a slow one this morning, except if your hunting squirrel or turkey.....then it’s one heck of a morning!
Flight


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Decent buck slowly following a doe to the east of me. This guy got kicked out of the party


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Nothing here so far, but did have a red fox come thru doing some squirrel hunting. Cool to see.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

slow morning turned exciting real quick


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy smokes its slow. Havent seen one deer within 150 yards. Yikes. Slowest morning for me in 4 days.


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

Tried one stand this morning but I got myself so lost. Either that or someone nabbed the stand and sticks... who knows. 

Backed out and made it to another set close by. Jumped a deer on the walk in.

Consolation prize - just had a nice encounter with a nice 6-8 pointer. He was cruising the doe trails, head down. Gave him a little grunt and he started making his way over. Got to 45 yards and decided he didn’t want to commit. Nice buck.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Slow for me this morning. Set up in between bedding areas in a cattail marsh.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> 2 days and counting for the cold front. *Just imagine if you are one of the poor guys on a paid hunt. No one expects this weather first two weeks of November when you book a trip! *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been there, done that.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Another little guy out looking


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

2.5 year old 8 dogging a doe about an hour ago. Just had another doe with a fawn cone through. Mom is one of the biggest does I’ve seen. She looks like a mule. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

I may try to get out this evening but we're looking at 80 degrees down here. Checked my trail cams yesterday and a good majority of my pics, of any good bucks, were taken during the overnight/before sunrise, zero good ones during the daylight for the past several days. Good luck all. Wednesday morning I will be out after the front moves through Tuesday night.


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

So far 1 button buck. Slow to say the least in NELP. Trouble with 60° is you have to really convince yourself to stay till mid day.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Gonna call it and go finish another project. Wasn’t going to hunt tonight, but I can and I will be out tonight after having so much action this morning again. Crazy this Is happening when it’s 70 degrees up here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm about to get down and head back south this afternoon.

Ended up seeing 8 antlerless today - first sit of the year without at least catching a glint of antler.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

2 spikes , 3 doe this morning ,snortweeze find his deer?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Good luck out there today. I need LFTS posts and pics to get me through this.

Eye surgery is keeping me out of the woods for a few days. Hopefully I’ll get a chance to bow hunt before the opener of rifle. No bow hunters in camp since yesterday,so not getting any reports from camp. 
Bought a telephoto lens for the phone. Trying to get some better pics from my blinds.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

heart shot at 7 yards.
Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Congrats! Take it easy getting him out, your gonna overheat for sure.


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Just got to my stand about 10:30. Going to sit until 2 or 3. Have to be home when the wife gets home to help with the baby. At least I have this week off. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Nice Buck


----------



## PTPD2312 (Oct 19, 2004)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


congratulations on a fine deer.


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)

Just smelled something rotting on my way back in, followed the smell and found a dead 3 point deer balloon, shot in the butt ! Nice round rifle hole too !


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Congratulation Scotty, time to get him cooled down but don’t over due it !
Flight


----------



## Captain of the 4-C's (Sep 11, 2003)

3 hours of nothing on Kalkaska County state land. One gray squirrel was the only fur I saw all morning. Really quiet in the woods with the light rain we received.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Congrats Scotty, nice buck great job. Get him in a cooler asap!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Way to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Congrats Scotty!


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats scotty! Nice shot!


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Thanks all!
He’s hanging in a reefer now. I usually do my own but you I don’t have any way to cool him off.
Thought about the freezer. Thought about emptying the fridge.
Both of these would result in divorce.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Congrats.


----------



## Shawnxbow (Sep 29, 2020)

Well sounds like a slow morning for some and few nice ones taken. Not sure if I will go out this evening or not moved my stand today sweated my but off. Have some pictures on the cam that I set out last night. Tho 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ran accross this guy on the way out. I'm taking it as sign. Well that and I need to clean my hunting clothes after that sweat fest. Better days ahead this week. 
We're not the only ones confused by this weather, lol.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Congrats Scotty!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Scottygvsu said:


> Thanks all!
> He’s hanging in a reefer now. I usually do my own but you I don’t have any way to cool him off.
> Thought about the freezer. Thought about emptying the fridge.
> *Both of these would result in divorce*.



So that "for better or worse" thingy was all BS?

Congrats BTW!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Scottygvsu said:


> View attachment 600399
> 
> heart shot at 7 yards.
> Now the scramble begins!! It’s flat out hot outside.


Congrats nice but follow OGB advice


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

November Sunrise said:


> View attachment 600305
> This morning’s view.


Your LFTS posts are very consistent! No blood stains.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

T


Marty H said:


> Just smelled something rotting on my way back in, followed the smell and found a dead 3 point deer balloon, shot in the butt ! Nice round rifle hole too !





Marty H said:


> Just smelled something rotting on my way back in, followed the smell and found a dead 3 point deer balloon, shot in the butt ! Nice round rifle hole too !


that sucks some lowlife


----------



## 131north (Mar 2, 2010)

Marty H said:


> Just smelled something rotting on my way back in, followed the smell and found a dead 3 point deer balloon, shot in the butt ! Nice round rifle hole too !


At least it wasn't the rotten man from the famous "Are you scared of the dark" thread.


----------



## bmoffit (Dec 3, 2007)

Just went thru last years LFTS 11-9.... lots and i means lots of big boyzzz hit the dirt... @Namrock @kotz21 @Bowhunt @bowhunter1053 ... just the ones i could remember. Cmon boys. It’s November


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

bmoffit said:


> Just went thru last years LFTS 11-9.... lots and i means lots of big boyzzz hit the dirt... @Namrock @kotz21 @Bowhunt @bowhunter1053 ... just the ones i could remember. Cmon boys. It’s November


I got this guy November 9th 2012. November is the best month of the entire year, period!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m in, thank god for clouds and a 15 to 20 mph wind or I would be medium well right now, only one small 6pt this morning. Good luck to anyone who is out in it!
Flight


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

jiggin is livin said:


> We will be up there Friday!! So excited, save some for me! Lol


That’s doesn’t look like it’ll be an issue. I’ve seen 5, my dad 0. Finding scrapes but nothing freshened up recently. Hopefully this coming cold front will shake things up. It’s HOT up here and I ain’t talkin about the hunting


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just had a big shooter 8pt come down off the ridge behind me. Up wind. Hit the can, nothing. Grunted a couple times and he bolted


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

80 degrees in SE Ohio and saw a slob chasing a doe driving my brother to the top of the mountain! Found one of his rubs walking out of my stand after hunting this morning. Good luck to all back home.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

In a new farm for the afternoon...sitting in some oaks along a field edge between a river bottom and a wooded ridge line. 









@johnhunter247 I'm just down the edge from where you killed. It's gotta be good luck...right?


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Back out in the hot stand for the afternoon after no action this morning. My bride is hunting the food plot.

Sunny with a light breeze out of the south and 73 degrees here in St. Clair County. 

Good Luck!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

Also checking in from SE Ohio and it is warm. Just got back down here and stands set in this heat. Also trying to catch up on lfts with acorns falling that sound like deers.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

I’m back out, because this spot has been hot and it’s November 9th! 72 degrees with a good breeze here in benzie co. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

U of M Fan said:


> Still sweating my a$$ off in Iron county. The next couple days should be better.


I went to put my chair and heater(SMH) into my pop-up in preparation and we've had so much wind for the last 2-3 weeks, I get there and I have a widowmaker leaning over 3 feet away ready to drop. 
So what I thought was all set I spent a sweaty hour moving crap and cleaning our new spot.


----------



## dlawrence1 (Jan 5, 2014)

Called it quits at 9 am after a couple doe and this 7 point. Had to get home today. Work for two days then back out for a long weekend.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I had this doe blow by me about 40 minutes ago, her mouth was wide open and her tongue was hanging out. She had been running for a minute, but nothing behind her, go figure!
Flight


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Dish7 said:


> Ran accross this guy on the way out. I'm taking it as sign. Well that and I need to clean my hunting clothes after that sweat fest. Better days ahead this week.
> We're not the only ones confused by this weather, lol.
> View attachment 600465


That is so funny that you posted this picture. I said to my brother today" I did something today I bet you never did before in November and he said what was that? I said helped a painted turtle cross the road. " Too funny.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Lots of big acorns falling out here. Set up near some now. 


anagranite said:


> Also checking in from SE Ohio and it is warm. Just got back down here and stands set in this heat. Also trying to catch up on lfts with acorns falling that sound like deers.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm out but my enthusiasm level is bottoming out also. These temps are crazy. I pulled cam cards and took a look. About an hour after sundown my place comes alive especially around my waterhole but right now the wind is all wrong for that spot. Good luck to all that are out.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Me all week out in Barry County.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I’m out in Menominee county. Sitting along the big cedar river with multiple scrapes in front of me Good luck everyone.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Trying a new part of the public that I usually hunt. I'm near some fresh scrapes and rubs that I found a couple of days ago. Winging it. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> Your LFTS posts are very consistent! No blood stains.


If I posted pics of all the deer we've killed so far this site would crash.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

I’m in. Sitting in my base layers till I cool off.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in the pines blind, a couple of scrapes, and huge tree shreaded, pulled a sent drag on the way in .got out the golden p.found fresh scrapes all over. Cold weather coming. Gonna get good


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I’m out in Washtenaw county on a creek and a cut corn field. There are several big boys in the area, just need one to want to get a drink.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

They finally picked the corn by my best stand. Now if only we could get some warm weather to boost my confidence.


----------



## Hookslinger (Aug 3, 2016)

Scouted a bit after this mornings sit. I haven't been getting on anything good in the swamp lately so I decided to switch it up and scout some higher ground. Found a very fresh rub and scrape on the downwind side of a piece of high ground that holds some good doe bedding. So I'm set up on that tonight. Seems like a pretty slick set up. Once the thermals kick it my scent should be pulling down into the swamp behind me. Hoping for a cruiser or a buck locked down with a doe holed up in here. It did seem odd cranking the air conditioner on my drive out to the woods in November.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Caught a quick nap and switched stands for the afternoon. Just had a nice 8 cruise through into the CRP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Wasn't planning on going out tonight but my daughter asked me to take her, what ya gonna do. We came out behind the house and she gets the ladder while I'm on the ground behind some old farm equipment. Does are not safe if she is with me. 

She got her first deer this year during the youth hunt and is all amped up for opening day of firearm. She doesn't know that she's getting a crossbow for Christmas


----------



## SmokeShot (Feb 10, 2008)

Can’t beat after school snacks in the tree stand! We are in Van Buren county tonight.


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Macs13 said:


> Trying a new part of the public that I usually hunt. I'm near some fresh scrapes and rubs that I found a couple of days ago. Winging it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is that the spot you showed us a picture of the other day? If so good luck. You hunting ground or find a suitable tree?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

A nice looking 3 yr old 8 pt pushed a doe by me about 20 minutes ago. She didn't look interested in stopping yet.

I need one with at least another year on him to do the same!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

bmoffit said:


> Just went thru last years LFTS 11-9.... lots and i means lots of big boyzzz hit the dirt... @Namrock @kotz21 @Bowhunt @bowhunter1053 ... just the ones i could remember. Cmon boys. It’s November


Stuck at work wallowing in despair. Phone is killing me with "remember this day in 2019" 
Stupid leaf pick-up! I wish they'd fire me for a couple weeks


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

The big ones are moving now!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Hunting 50 yards off the road where I saw that nice buck this morning.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

She has already seen 3 from up there. She's keeping me updated


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

Caught a glimpse of a buck on the move a few minutes ago...didn't look big but at least it is a start!


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Warm air is making me sleepy. Tons of squirrels so far tonight. Wind isn’t as bad as I thought it would be. Down to the last hour for me. If it’s anything like last night all hell should break lose anytime. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Just had a doe, a fawn, a uni horn spike, and a fat six. I might of killed the fat six if it weren’t so hot! I kind of wonder what I am doing here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Stuck at work wallowing in despair. Phone is killing me with "remember this day in 2019"
> Stupid leaf pick-up! I wish they'd fire me for a couple weeks


Stop it.....you ain’t missing anything. It’s really really crappy out here, I thought about staying in then I realized it’s November 9th
Flight


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

plugger said:


> Just had a doe, a fawn, a uni horn spike, and a fat six. I might of killed the fat six if it weren’t so hot! I kind of wonder what I am doing here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Could be worse.....you could be Norm !
Flight


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

WMU05 said:


> In a new farm for the afternoon...sitting in some oaks along a field edge between a river bottom and a wooded ridge line.
> View attachment 600525
> 
> 
> @johnhunter247 I'm just down the edge from where you killed. It's gotta be good luck...right?


You hunting with Tommy? If you are hunting with him and your where I killed your on one hell of a farm! I wouldn't leave that farm. That is the best sit I ever had in my life the morning I killed. I seen an absolute beast that had to be pushing the 180+ mark about an hour before I killed. Now I am really excited for you! Good luck!


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

vsmorgantown said:


> Is that the spot you showed us a picture of the other day? If so good luck. You hunting ground or find a suitable tree?


It is that spot. Not actually right on the rub but I scrambled into a scrub tree that seemed to be near a confluence of deer trails leading to that series of rubs. Unfortunately, the friendly farmer  decided that the cornfield needed a good, hard double-discing and thusly bumped me from that area. I'm kind of in no man's land now. C'est la vie.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Stop it.....you ain’t missing anything. It’s really really crappy out here, I thought about staying in then I realized it’s November 9th
> Flight


I'm LOVING this weather. Maybe not the most ideal for the rut, but my snow contracts are all seasonal this winter. As far as I'm concerned, it can stay this temp all season.  

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Macs13 said:


> It is that spot. Not actually right on the rub but I scrambled into a scrub tree that seemed to be near a confluence of deer trails leading to that series of rubs. Unfortunately, the friendly farmer  decided that the cornfield needed a good, hard double-discing and thusly bumped me from that area. I'm kind of in no man's land now. C'est la vie.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


There he is. 









Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

bmoffit said:


> Just went thru last years LFTS 11-9.... lots and i means lots of big boyzzz hit the dirt... @Namrock @kotz21 @Bowhunt @bowhunter1053 ... just the ones i could remember. Cmon boys. It’s November


Well I was gonna take the evening off but your reminder made me get off my butt, just behind the house. Usually does and fawns but u never know.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Pretty boring woods but better then the couch


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Not a sound here


----------



## Marty H (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Could be worse.....you could be Norm !
> Flight


I unfriend you Barney! & just for the record, it was horrible hot out yesterday as well & I seen the biggest buck I've seen live since a year ago today!!!! & I saw him TWICE for Pete's sake! !!! & To grind some more lava in a fresh wound, a buddy of mine hunting at another buddy of mines place quite a ways west of here killed a slammer this morning & was kind enough to send me the picture. Wife put me on suicide watch (not really)


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

You guys remember when we used to have to worry about getting cold in the stand in November? Good times. Nothing but some fawns here. Oh and a weird coughing sneezing sound???? Never did figure out what that was but it was pretty close. Heard it 4 or 5 times over about 20 minutes.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Namrock said:


> I unfriend you Barney! & just for the record, it was horrible hot out yesterday as well & I seen the biggest buck I've seen live since a year ago today!!!! & I saw him TWICE for Pete's sake! !!! & To grind some more lava in a fresh wound, a buddy of mine hunting at another buddy of mines place quite a ways west of here killed a slammer this morning & was kind enough to send me the picture. Wife put me on suicide watch (not really)
> View attachment 600591


Holy monster rack

Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Falk (Jan 18, 2005)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> You guys remember when we used to have to worry about getting cold in the stand in November? Good times. Nothing but some fawns here. Oh and a weird coughing sneezing sound???? Never did figure out what that was but it was pretty close. Heard it 4 or 5 times over about 20 minutes.


Deer with Covid maybe?


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

vsmorgantown said:


> Norm...What state is he hunting? BTW , that’s a phenomenal buck he got!


South Dakota, little east of the Missouri river. Last I knew they were at like 12,000 acres or something stupid like that.


----------



## lreigler (Dec 23, 2009)

WMU05 said:


> I am. So is Skibum and his son. We're all going to kill giants after this weather breaks tomorrow. Gotta think positive!


I have to imagine an early November cold front like the one that’s about to happen in Iowa is about as good as it gets. Buckle up.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Hold your weapons tightly MI deer slayers...the cold front is coming! Im on hunt-cation tomorrow but prepping for the cold front for Wednesday am. Big Bucks be warned the cold front is coming! 
Good luck cervid killers.


----------

